# Sniffing/Snorting



## chrisp (May 19, 2013)

My rabbit Alan has started making these really loud sniffing/snorting sounds as though blowing air from his nose and I can feel the air coming out. He's doing it repeatedly one after the other. I've never heard him make these sounds before. Is this normal or is this something I should be worried about??


----------



## tonyshuman (May 19, 2013)

That sounds like an emergency to me. If he's doing it with every breath, or nearly every breath, I would have him seen by an emergency vet. There are several causes of noisy and difficult breathing. Heart problems and late-stage respiratory disease are two really serious ones. The other thing is that sometimes bunnies make honking noises on purpose--to show they love you. However they don't usually do a lot of these--just maybe 5 or 10 in a row, not with every breath. The age and breed are also important. If he is a large or old bunny, heart problems could be the reason. If you absolutely cannot get to a vet, put him in the bathroom with the shower on very hot so it gets all steamy. That may improve his breathing. Still, he probably needs to see a vet today. If he starts acting lethargic, or will fall asleep and then wake up suddenly, say every few minutes, he's not getting enough oxygen and needs to be seen immediately.

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Respiratory/Differential/respira_diff.htm


----------



## chrisp (May 19, 2013)

He stopped making the noises after about 5 minutes and hasn't made any since. He's behaving as normal now and still eating and pooing normally.

I was worried when I first heard the sounds but as he seems ok so I think I'll just monitor him for now.

Watched the videos you sent and the sounds weren't as deep as that. they were more like sniffing if something is blocking your nose. maybe it was just dust or something?

Thanks for response though and will keep you posted if there is any change.


----------



## princessfional (Jan 11, 2014)

My bunny makes a similar "whuffing" noise, but only when he is eating hay! I am giving him sweet grass right now and switching to orchard grass soon as it may just be a bunch of loose powdery bits getting in his nose. He's sneezing more too!


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 12, 2014)

My flemmie does that after a romp, also does it when I'm laying next to him and petting him, i take it as a "sigh, I'm relaxed" when he's laying with me.


----------

